
China owns now the majority of the Bitcoin mining power - thecourier
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/10/watch-trust-disrupted-bitcoin-and-the-blockchain-episode-two/
======
davidgerard
This has been the case for quite a while. Most of the mining power and most of
the actual trade happens in China; non-Chinese use is a sideshow.

------
RachelF
Cheap power = profitable mining. Parts of China have very cheap power in
comparison to the West.

